

Estimates of oil spill officially DOUBLED - barnaby
http://english.aljazeera.net/news/americas/2010/06/201061103511522686.html

======
gojomo
Consider the guideline against using flourishes like all-caps in headlines
REITERATED:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
teilo
Someone couldn't come up with a better source than Aljazeera? Seriously?

~~~
rms
BBC > Al Jazeera > CNN

~~~
barnaby
While I agree that BBC is better, I find I've been reading Al Jazeera more
than either CNN or BBC lately. The quality is close enough, and AJ has a
_very_ different view of the world, and I really enjoy that.

